# Coffee



## BubbleGum (Nov 16, 2006)

If you're anything like me, you can't get through the day with out your morning coffee. What kind of coffee do you drink? I usually stick with vanilla lattes.


----------



## Panda (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of coffee, but I love a cup of tea in the morning.


----------



## Amy_Aloha (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not picky - as long as it's caffeinated!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

I love a cup of peppermint tea in the morning and sleepytime tea at night. I've never been a huge fan of coffee. I can't even stand the smell.


----------



## nikkic (Jan 26, 2007)

I like regular coffee with cream, preferably French Roast but anything from Alterra will do.   

Most times in the morning I have tea, but coffee is my favorite.


----------



## jellyfish (Jan 26, 2007)

Amy_Aloha said:
			
		

> I'm not picky - as long as it's caffeinated!



I'm there with ya!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 27, 2007)

I work in a coffee shop so I can't escape the smell even if I wanted to. I love espresso it really kicks my butt to wake up!


----------



## skinflint (Feb 1, 2007)

I like a cup of tea in the morning, but always make myself a cup of real percolated coffee for morning tea. Can't stand instant coffee, which most Aussies seem to drink.


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

I can't get through the day without my morning cup of coffee. I'm totally addicted to starbucks.


----------

